# When do you blow out your lines?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Irrigation company has me scheduled for Nov 1st, somehow I fell to that late. Last year it was mid October. How cold does it have to be for any damage to occur?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It is my understanding that you only need to worry about a hard freeze. "Hard freeze occurs when the temperature reaches 28°-or-lower for at least a few hours."


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks @Grizzly Adam.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Jeff_MI84 Also, with your Reno, I'm hopeful the temperatures favor you and frost isn't an issue for you!!!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@TheZMan as far as the reno goes, temperature wise I'll be good. First frost in my area is around 18 October.


----------

